# SKY



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

whats with these fucking robbing bastards?? i just called regarding my new hd package and the £30 instalation costs.

i told the guy theres no way im paying for instalation as i laready have sky plus so there will be nothing to fucking install.

oh but you wont be covered by warranty,

he then said you can have it free if you taker multiroom, i already have multiroom so hey-ho i thought.

sorry sir but you will have to get another multiroom subscription.

i mean wtf is all that about? any ideas what to say next as im bloody fuming. :evil:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm just under £80 a month Kammy for 2 lots of HD. I must be mad [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think we have already knew that :roll:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I know I should use the joke section but;

What starts with 'w' and rhymes with 'banker'? :wink:  :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

buttery :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can just imagine if I turned up at Aberdeen College to teach cookery...

Aberdonian: 'What is this strange food you have with you oh five fingered loon'?
Me: 'That my dear fellow is what we call a croisant. Its very similar to a buttery but is well within its best before date'
Aberdonian: 'Aye Aye Min'

:lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: i dont even care about sky now, thanks matt!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:?:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> :?:


Man love, they're bonding... :roll:

(or pissed!)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I cancelled my sky last september, went to freesat hd +. I don't miss the channels, if there's nothing on you end up watching the free channels anyway. But my bills were drifting upto £120 a month with multi room and box office etc etc etc

I hate sky, only after you cancel do they start try to get your custom, I cancelled it at work too, but the subscription there was £36k a year.

John


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I just cancelled my Sky subscription, I wanted HD but wasnt willing to pay for the extra £10 they wanted for HD, and the extra £10 for "plus" services...

I had the entertainment pack being everything but movies and sports, and that was £22, they wanted £40 to upgrade to HD...

Moved over to Virgin V+ and all in with my already existing broadband and phone package im paying £45 a month. (20mb broadband, phone and XL package TV). OK Virgin's HD content is not exactly great yet, but their on demand services make up for that ten fold! Highly reccomended!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Your mad - i paid £249 for my box!


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

Come on, be honest, the prices are good generally. Certainly to new customers and the all 3-into-1 package is good value.

To go HD, you're buying the HD box? For how much? You're right, install should be free, as theres nothing to do, other than take your lovely £10/month extra.

As for starter prices, they'll do you a deal. I was online and got an online helper offering free install and HD box for £45. We wanted Plus though, so we claimed poverty and they whole setup cost £30; not bad for a tv box, a modem and dish.

The ripoff is the Plus service; it truely is a bonus service and if you stop paying, you stop getting use of teh hard drive, ie its not really yours to own and use freely. You're better off with a Humax HD box with hard drive, then buying broadband & phone seperate; all in you can do it for the same price as Sky, excluding outlay for the Humax.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think the prices are great. But not high enough for me to walk away - plus I live in a ditch with no terrestrial.

£11.50/m gives you the BBC. With no supporting advertising. It produces original content, with local news stations and radio stations all across the country. Excellent web-site etc.

£16.50/m gives you the basic Sky packages. Which allows you access to say 50 of the 500 channels. So, cost per channel is excellent.

But. There is no more choice on these extra channels, there's only a few channels worth watching, most of which are just running BBC repeats. Then you also forced an epic amount of adverts compared to say ITV. On top of you paying for the privilege to decrypt the data. All breaks nicely synced up so the only place to go at advert time is back to BBC or the loo.

Sky Plus is great. As the few repeats I fancy watching I can setup to record, and then watch another night skipping the adverts.

It's not great, but there is no alternative. Virgin? Sure, but you need to have cable in your area, and they're just as bad.


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

Dash said:


> £16.50/m gives you the basic Sky packages. Which allows you access to say 50 of the 500 channels. So, cost per channel is excellent.
> 
> It's not great, but there is no alternative. Virgin? Sure, but you need to have cable in your area, and they're just as bad.


Alternative, yes; you can go freesat, if you can somehow rationalise the outlay cost of the Humax box for 290 quid. Thats the equivalent of 1.5 years of sky, but somehow you'd have to find broadband free. Alternatively, I look at it that I want a Humax because the content recorded is my own, to view at my leisure, regardless of subscriptions etc. The humax is bound to come down in price, its fairly new. The older Humax box, without hard-drive, is down to more like 100 in some places.

The bonus of sky is that you can upgrade the number of chanels at any given time on a monthly basis, ie cancel at anytime too, back down to basic. Also theres Boxoffice for those who never venture out to blockbusters or the cinema.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Stucoupe said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > £16.50/m gives you the basic Sky packages. Which allows you access to say 50 of the 500 channels. So, cost per channel is excellent.
> ...


I have the humax, it is far superior to sky's machine. You can also attach an external hard drive to increase it's capacity, export to other drives and then burn onto a disc, it files all your series links, they actively promote mod's when I rang about putting an extra drive on they suggested I swap out the internal drive to replace it with a 1tb (sky hd is only 160, which in hd recordings is nothing). Also with my multiroom etc my sky bill was floating around £80 a month, sometimes with box office etc rising to £120.

I purchased the humax £300 and joined love film £15pm, we have noticed a considerable saving each month. However my main reason for leaving sky was cost in fact with all those channels you would still flick around for 10mins and there would be "nothing on", forcing me to box office, and forever saying what the feck am I paying them for. We actually decided to get rid after we realised all our favorite programmes were on free to air channels. I think we have been clean for 7 months now, no regrets and couldn't recommend the humax more, apart from the pause button is a bit small.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just had my Sky package reduced by 20% for 6 months :wink: oh and put a 1000 Gig drive in too 

And the new EPG is being rolled out now which alos alows you to receive ITV HD 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Rang to upgrade to HD yesterday and today I received an email telling me 'You can complete your order in around 2 months' !!

Two f'ing months wait, not impressed :x


----------

